# I Know It's Wrong to Gloat......But....



## IanT (31 Mar 2012)

Spent this morning smashing out a little sixty miler with a mate. Although the weather was colder than of late - and the wind more intense - it did not spoil a really nice ride, with a reasonable average speed of 16 mph (quite a hilly route by local standards).

Anyway, on the way back, about 50 miles in, I spied another roadie. Before I knew it, I was passing him and offering a cheery, "morning" - to which there was no response. OK, fair do mate!!!

A little further on, I encountered a line of static traffic. Now, this particular country road is barely wide enough for two cars and is particularly bendy on this stretch - meaning that you could not see the oncoming traffic. I took advantage of this to have a little breather when, suddenly, matey boy rides around my outside - in the middle of the road. God only knows what would have happened, had there been oncoming traffic around the blind corner ahead!!!

Anyway, I wasn't bothered - anyone can overtake in traffic, eh! In no time, I was at a junction and, as I turned left, I spied the other rider ahead. This particular road leads into a decent short, sharp hill and, from the moment I had him back in sight, the plan was formed - don't blast past on the flat - wait for the hill and do him there. Which I did. Comprehensively; out of the saddle - closely followed by my mate. Have that, fella!!!

When I got my current road bike, I shared on this forum that I was concerned that I had opted for a compact, instead of a triple. Someone replied to the effect that I would not regret the decision the first time I blasted past someone up a hill on it. Truth be told, I thought that would never happen - but it just has. And, sorry if it sounds boastful, but the moment was sweet (possibly made sweeter by the circumstance).

Right, I'll stop gloating now - I know; it's not big and it's not clever (but, be honest, we all do it just a bit, don't we!!!)


----------



## Camrider (31 Mar 2012)

> _*And, sorry if it sounds boastful, but the moment was sweet*_


 
Nowt to boast about really, you simply overtook someone who was out for a ride not a race


----------



## IanT (1 Apr 2012)

Camrider said:


> Nowt to boast about really, you simply overtook someone who was out for a ride not a race



Yes, fair play to you, sir - with hindsight, I do agree. Apologies if that did not come across as intended.

Still felt bloody good though!


----------



## compo (1 Apr 2012)

It is such a rarity that I actually manage to overtake someone that I understand exactly how the OP feels, even more so if he feels he was snubbed.


----------



## frayBentos59 (30 Apr 2012)

i would have the same sense of emjoyment if it was me. Im sick of these ignorant people on the roads. or snobs. cant make my mind up. just crack a smile or a wave of acknowledgement or something!!


----------



## IanT (1 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> i would have the same sense of emjoyment if it was me. Im sick of these ignorant people on the roads. or snobs. cant make my mind up. just crack a smile or a wave of acknowledgement or something!!


 
Yep - doesn't take much, does it.

As you say, I'm not sure if they are snobs, ignorant or in fact just plain miserable. Having said that, even when I'm miserable, riding my bike makes me feel good - so I think we can discount that one.


----------



## frayBentos59 (1 May 2012)

absolutely Ian. I'm leaning towards snobs. plenty of them around unfortunatley.


----------



## gavroche (1 May 2012)

I found that the smarter the gear they wear and the posher the bike, the snobier they are.


----------



## Red Light (1 May 2012)

Why this intense need to communicate with other riders on the road? We don't have it when out walking or driving so why when we're out cycling?


----------



## IanT (1 May 2012)

Red Light said:


> Why this intense need to communicate with other riders on the road? We don't have it when out walking or driving so why when we're out cycling?



Well.....we don't have a forum called 'walking along the road chat', but we do have one called 'Cycle Chat'. And we all use it. 

A shared interest is just that.

To be fair, I don't expect everyone to acknowledge me and fair play to anyone, who wants to do their own thing. But, if you slap yer backside on an expensive bike and cover yer back with team kit, you have at least hinted at being vaguely interested in that shared interest.


----------



## Red Light (1 May 2012)

IanT said:


> Well.....we don't have a forum called 'walking along the road chat', but we do have one called 'Cycle Chat'. And we all use it.
> 
> A shared interest is just that.
> 
> To be fair, I don't expect everyone to acknowledge me and fair play to anyone, who wants to do their own thing. But, if you slap yer backside on an expensive bike and cover yer back with team kit, you have at least hinted at being vaguely interested in that shared interest.


 
Yebbut you could say the same of other activities. I don't feel an urge to flash my lights and wave at everyone driving the same model of car as me and I certainly don't feel an urge to wave and say hello to everyone in Tescos because their trolley hints vaguely at a shared interest in getting the week's shopping in. So why would I feel the need to do so to someone just because they are on a bike (and I never wear team kit anyway)


----------



## frayBentos59 (1 May 2012)

I was brought up to believe it was a community thing, just as it was when my dad started cycling and got me hooked. Fair do's if you don't want to let on that's fine. My problem is with the arrogant/ignorant/snobbish people who make you feel like a balloon for letting on in the first place.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 May 2012)

Manners cost nothing. The first time might have been distracted by something, but the second time? (although from the way you described the road he might have been concentrating on the road ahead, particularly if he didn't know the road. I happens sometimes)

He was probably cursing you the third time though!


----------



## MrJamie (2 May 2012)

Nothing wrong with a little healthy competition if it pushes us to improve, even if it is mostly meaningless 

I try to say hi when im out cycling or running to someone doing the same because its like a community thing, plenty of people say hi to eachother when out for a walk/walking the dog too, its hardly imposing. I know some find it a bit odd, but it strikes me as weirder that 2 cyclists can cross paths for a while and theyll act like they dont see the other human.

A couple of weeks ago, i overtook some lycra roadie who was taking it easy up a short hill and then I ended up racing him so hard the next 1-2 miles on a slight decline i thought i was actually going to throw up at the junction we stopped at. I thought he'd have enjoyed a little race and he'd been drafting me rather closely, but totally blanked me as we stopped stood a couple of metres apart in the countryside.


----------



## gavroche (2 May 2012)

Most motorbike riders acknowledge each other and help other when in trouble. It is just the done thing. Bicycle riders do it on the continent too so why not do it overhere as well.
My chain came off on one of my rides last week and as I was putting it back on, a cyclist stopped and ask me if I was ok. I thought that was kind of him and appreciated the effort. Like someone said, the world needs more kindness and I think riders belong to this world. So, keep acknowledging your fellow riders, I do.


----------



## Fubar (2 May 2012)

gavroche said:


> Most motorbike riders acknowledge each other and help other when in trouble. It is just the done thing. Bicycle riders do it on the continent too so why not do it overhere as well.
> My chain came off on one of my rides last week and as I was putting it back on, a cyclist stopped and ask me if I was ok. I thought that was kind of him and appreciated the effort. Like someone said, the world needs more kindness and I think riders belong to this world. So, keep acknowledging your fellow riders, I do.


 
I agree with this sentiment, I always acknowledge other cyclists and if I see a cyclist stopped at the side of the road obviously struggling/tinkering I'll always ask if they are ok - in the hope that someone will do the same for me one day. You know, pass it on...


----------



## Brandane (7 May 2012)

IanT said:


> Well.....we don't have a forum called 'walking along the road chat', but we do have one called 'Cycle Chat'. And we all use it.
> 
> A shared interest is just that.
> 
> To be fair, I don't expect everyone to acknowledge me and fair play to anyone, who wants to do their own thing. *But, if you slap yer backside on an expensive bike and cover yer back with team kit, you have at least hinted at being vaguely interested in that shared interest.*


 
Agreed. If this guy was indeed so detached from humanity though, being passed would not have bothered him. However I suspect that underneath the hard facade, he might just have been slightly pissed off .


----------



## Janeyb (7 May 2012)

Back onto the subject of overtaking riders, hubby and I were out for a pootle yesterday and towards the end of our ride we spied two riders ahead. We seemed to be gaining on them and hubby grinned at me as I sped up and said 'I know what your doing' with me trying to look all innocent. Anyway we caught them and sailed past with a friendly comment about the weather. We then encountered a small incline at which point I I realised I was knackered, jelly legs the works. I glanced over my shoulder ad realised the chaps were gaining so had to dig deep to ensure I stayed ahead. Couldn't face the embarrassment of being caught having been so smug. As we both said though - we were doing a 38 mile ride. For all we know those guys could have been on the final stretch of a century. Hollow victory but good training.


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2012)

A couple of years back I was doing a MTB circuit off road, but had a 200 yard bit of tarmac up a steep hill to do before getting on the canal to ride home (after being on bridal ways). Anyway, I pass a guy on a road bike, and I felt the need to tell him I was a roadie playing with mud today ! 

TBH happy to let on to anyone - even MTB'ers when I'm on my road bike, nothing better than a cheery 'all right mate' even if you do pass them.


----------



## dandare (11 May 2012)

Sigh! If you are that bothered about passing someone who may just be out for a pootle then get a number on yer back and race proper.


----------



## fossala (11 May 2012)

Down in Cornwall most people are polite enough to say hi.

The other day I over took someone cycling up a big hill coming out of my town and onto the A390. He caught up with me and asked where I was heading, I told him. Next thing I new he just said "race you there" and sped off. The next 10 miles or so where was the most fun commute I have had. Nothing like a bit of friendly competition.


----------



## defy-one (11 May 2012)

I watch and look at cyclists in London since getting back into cycling. I look at bikes makes/models even more than the latest Lamborghini - but I have noticed that two riders crossing each other on a crossing or narrow piece of Tarmac, don't acknowledge each other????
I was brought up to say hello,smile or acknowledge another person, no matter where I meet them (it's called manners), and I do the same if I'm in my car, walking or cycling.


----------



## Moodyman (11 May 2012)

On an urban commute, there are too many cyclists and too many vehicles to safely acknowledge every other pedallers. So I don't bother unless they do it first.

If I hit the country lanes at the weekend, then I do make an effort to say hello.


----------



## dandare (11 May 2012)

fossala said:


> Down in Cornwall most people are polite enough to say hi.
> 
> The other day I over took someone cycling up a big hill coming out of my town and onto the A390. He caught up with me and asked where I was heading, I told him. Next thing I new he just said "race you there" and sped off. The next 10 miles or so where was the most fun commute I have had. Nothing like a bit of friendly competition.


Fair do and I have had a bit of fun that way myself. Just don't think that because you have passed someone you have somehow beat them.As regards the acknowledging of other cyclists generally I do but I don't get all upset when they ignore me. The riding of expensive bikes and the wearing of expensive kit doesn't make that person a snob,they just have enough money to afford it.


----------



## funk my fixie (11 May 2012)

IanT said:


> Well.....we don't have a forum called 'walking along the road chat', but we do have one called 'Cycle Chat'. And we all use it.
> 
> A shared interest is just that.
> 
> To be fair, I don't expect everyone to acknowledge me and fair play to anyone, who wants to do their own thing. But, if you slap yer backside on an expensive bike and cover yer back with team kit, you have at least hinted at being vaguely interested in that shared interest.


 

Just read your thread. I can honestly say that I acknowledge everyone I encounter, cyclists, walkers, joggers, dogs, psycho sheep (see my thread to get the joke), however do you know for sure that he ignored you? When I am saying hello it usually comes out HUH HUH GRUNT GRUNT wobble wobble spit wave wobble wipe some sweat etc etc.  . Most people would think I am having a heart attack instead of saying good morning HEHEHEHE


----------



## GordonB (12 May 2012)

John and I acknowledge just about everyone we see on our usual rides, be they on bike, foot or horse, even car drivers if they are considerate enough to make safe room for us, which most are round here. I agree that this simply isn't practicable in towns or cities, but out in the countryside it's just the done thing. Perhaps doing so encourages a better perception of cyclists? Might change an attitude or two and costs nothing, also makes me feel better too when I get a nice smile back, so win + win in my opinion. Folk seem to like a chirpy good morning from two Lycra brigade riders!

Saw a young woman on a mb stopped by the side of the road today, shouted out to check she was ok, got a cheery reply in the affirmative, if she'd been having any problems we would have stopped to help. I actually expect other cyclists to do the same out in the sticks, it's just simple comradeship that a shared interest - or passion in our case - generates. 

Gordon


----------

